

Spring vs. Java EE and Why I Don't Care - simonw
http://jandiandme.blogspot.com/2010/10/spring-vs-java-ee-and-why-i-dont-care.html

======
simonw
As a non-Java developer I thought this was an interesting insight in to how
the Java community are responding to competition from dynamic language
frameworks like Rails and Django.

